# Problem mit multilib

## deranonyme

Hallo

Ich wollte auf KDE 4.13.1 updaten und habe dabei Probleme mit den emul-linux-x86 Dateien bekommen. Ich bekomme die Abhängigkeiten nicht mehr aufgelöst. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand auf die Sprünge helfen. Es handelt sich hier um ein Desktop-System.

```

emerge -uDavN world

WARNING: One or more repositories have missing repo_name entries:

        /usr/portage/local/profiles/repo_name

NOTE: Each repo_name entry should be a plain text file containing a

unique name for the repository on the first line.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

kde-base/kdelibs:4

  (kde-base/kdelibs-4.13.1-r1:4/4.13::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.13.1:4[aqua=,handbook] required by (kde-base/kmail-4.13.1:4/4.13::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                         

    (and 38 more with the same problem)

  (kde-base/kdelibs-4.13.0:4/4.13::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.4:4[aqua=,opengl?,semantic-desktop?] required by (media-sound/amarok-2.8.0:4/4::gentoo, installed)

                                             ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                   

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "media-libs/freeglut:0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r6::gentoo (Change USE: -abi_x86_32)

(dependency required by "media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r6" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-libs/libraw-0.16.0_beta1-r1[jpeg2k]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-gfx/luminance-hdr-2.3.1" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

Ist der Versuch das Update anzustoßen

package.use sieht so aus:

```
app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs abi_x86_32

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs abi_x86_32

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs abi_x86_32

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs abi_x86_32

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-db abi_x86_32

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl abi_x86_32

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libICE abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libXrender abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libXxf86dga abi_x86_32

x11-libs/libXt abi_x86_32

media-libs/libogg abi_x86_32

media-libs/sdl-mixer abi_x86_32

media-libs/freeglut abi_x86_32

media-libs/jasper abi_x86_32 

dev-libs/expat abi_x86_32

```

und package.keywords so

```
sys-apps/portage ~amd64

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs ~amd64

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs ~amd64

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs ~amd64

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs ~amd64

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-db ~amd64

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl ~amd64

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs ~amd64

media-libs/jasper ~amd64

dev-libs/expat ~amd64

```

in der make.conf ist 

```
ABI_X86="32 64"
```

 gesetzt

Wo ist mein Fehler?

----------

## Josef.95

Hi,

ich würde erst mal oben anfangen :)

 *deranonyme wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> WARNING: One or more repositories have missing repo_name entries:
> 
> ...

  Tue ihm den Gefallen, und lege einen Repo-Namen an, zb

"echo local-overlay >  /usr/portage/local/profiles/repo_name"

(Der Repo-Name ist frei wählbar)

/edit:

Hm, /usr/portage/local ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht der beste Ort um ein Overlay anzulegen - nutze dafür zb besser /usr/local/portage

oder wo auch immer, aber möglichst nicht im Tree unter /usr/portage

...............................................................................

Zu dem kmail kdelibs amarok Konflikt

beachte das kdelibs-4.13.1 USE=semantic-desktop nicht mehr erfüllen kann, da es das Flag dort nicht mehr gibt - daher auch der Konflikt

nutze für kde 4.13.1 am besten >=media-sound/amarok-2.8.0-r2

diese Version ist für 4.13.1 angepasst.

Zu dem ABI_X86 Zeugs kann ich nichts beitragen (kenne ich mich nicht mit aus)

Vermutlich sollten die Deps passen wenn du gar nichts abweichend vom "default setzt.

----------

## deranonyme

Erst mal danke. Das hat schon mal ein ganzes Ende weiter geholfen. So sieht es jetzt aus, wenn ich alle "ABI-Sachen" auskommentiert habe.

```

franks log # emerge -uDavN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "media-libs/freeglut:0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r6::gentoo (Change USE: -abi_x86_32)

(dependency required by "media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r6" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-libs/libraw-0.16.0_beta1-r1[jpeg2k]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-gfx/luminance-hdr-2.3.1" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

Irgendwas ist mit den ABI's noch nicht okay. aber was?Last edited by deranonyme on Sat May 31, 2014 9:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Hast Dir durch das Useflag gemische ein wenig Chaos verursacht.

Setze mal nur:

```
ABI_X86="32 64"
```

Und lasse die in package.use weg, dann neubauen mit deinem Kommando sollte gehen.

----------

## deranonyme

Das ist der aktuelle Stand auf meinem System. Package.use ist wieder bereinigt. Das Ergebnis ist wie oben, das freeglut was von jasper will, was ich nicht hin bekomme. Jasper und freeglut sind in den aktuellsten verfügbaren Versionen installiert.

----------

## Christian99

```
media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r6::gentoo (Change USE: -abi_x86_32) 
```

das heißt, das jasper aus irgendeinen grund ohne abi_x86_32 gebaut werden muss. also solltest du sowas wie 

```
media-libs/jasper -abi_x86_32
```

 in package.use eintragen.

----------

## deranonyme

Hab ich gemacht, die Fehlermeldung ist die Gleiche.

----------

## Christian99

versteh ich nicht. kannst du mal bitte den kompletten output von 

```
emerge -1p jasper
```

 posten?

----------

## musv

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hm, /usr/portage/local ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht der beste Ort um ein Overlay anzulegen - nutze dafür zb besser /usr/local/portage
> 
> oder wo auch immer, aber möglichst nicht im Tree unter /usr/portage

 

Ganz im Gegenteil. Ich nutze z.B. Squash-Portage, d.h. der Portage ist eigentlich ein SquashFS-Image. Und da will ich die Overlays auch in diesem Image drinstehen haben. Entsprechend liegen die Overlays bei mir exakt unter /usr/portage/local. Funktioniert schon seit Jahren prächtig.

----------

## Josef.95

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   Hm, /usr/portage/local ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht der beste Ort um ein Overlay anzulegen - nutze dafür zb besser /usr/local/portage
> 
> oder wo auch immer, aber möglichst nicht im Tree unter /usr/portage 
> 
> Ganz im Gegenteil. Ich nutze z.B. Squash-Portage, d.h. der Portage ist eigentlich ein SquashFS-Image. Und da will ich die Overlays auch in diesem Image drinstehen haben. Entsprechend liegen die Overlays bei mir exakt unter /usr/portage/local. Funktioniert schon seit Jahren prächtig.

 

Ja ok, im PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS ist --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

normal mit gesetzt. Ich würde mein lokales Overlay dennoch nicht dort ablegen - zumindest nicht ohne stets aktuelle Backups.

Aber nungut, muss bzw kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden :)

----------

## deranonyme

Hier die Ausgabe von emerge -1p jasper

```
emerge -1p jasper

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ~] media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r6 [1.900.1-r5] USE="jpeg opengl -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Und hier die Ausgabe von emerge -uDavN world

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by media-libs/libraw-0.16.0_beta1-r1[jpeg2k]

# required by media-gfx/luminance-hdr-2.3.1

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r6 abi_x86_32

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

experimental or unstable packages.

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "media-libs/freeglut:0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r6::gentoo (Change USE: -abi_x86_32)

(dependency required by "media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r6" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-libs/libraw-0.16.0_beta1-r1[jpeg2k]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-gfx/luminance-hdr-2.3.1" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

----------

## musv

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Ja ok, im PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS ist --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"
> 
> normal mit gesetzt.

 

Ist bei mir nicht mal gesetzt. 

```

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

DISTDIR=/var/portage/distfiles

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/local-overlay /usr/portage/local/layman/vdr-devel /usr/portage/local/layman/bitcoin /usr/portage/local/layman/systemd"
```

Ich nutze das Ganze so:

Auf meiner Nas (da läuft Arch drauf) gibt's hab ich ein Verzeichnis /var/portage angelegt.

```
rwxrwxr-x 2 root  250    24576 30. Mai 18:25 distfiles

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 92708864 30. Mai 17:51 portage-current.sqfs

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       33  7. Mai 2013  portage.sqfs -> /var/portage/portage-current.sqfs
```

(ok, da fehlt aus irgendeinem Grund noch portage-old.sqfs)

Gut. Dann hab ich ein Systemd-Script angelegt, was:

nas://var/portage nach /var/portage mounted

/var/portage/portage.sqfs nach /usr/portage mounted

ein UnionFS-Verzeichnis in /dev/shm anlegt

Und beim Stoppen des Systemd-Service die Änderungen wieder auf die Nas zurückschreibt und dort ein aktuelle SquashFS-Image anlegt. (und eigentlich vom alten erst ein Backup macht.)

Vorteile:

Ich hab 3 Rechner, auf denen Gentoo läuft. Mit der Methode brauch ich mit einem der 3 Rechner genau ein Update auszuführen und hab das Image dann auf allen Kisten verfügbar. Weiterhin sind die Distfiles zentral auf der Nas. Das muss dann auch nicht jeder Rechner nicht nochmal ziehen, wenn es schon da ist. Alles in allem sehr bequem und verhindert jegliche Redundanz. 

Nachteil:

Zumindest auf meinem Notebook (Atom N-270) ist das Zeug schnarchlangsam. Emerge braucht da ein paar Minuten, wenn ein paar Abhängigkeiten aufgelöst werden sollen.

----------

## musv

deranonyme:

Es gibt da scheinbar 2 Flags: abi_x86_32 und abi_x86_x32. Ersteres ist bei mir gesetzt, zweiteres nicht. Manuell gesetzt hab ich dabei nichts. 

```
[I] media-libs/jasper

     Available versions:  1.900.1-r5 (~)1.900.1-r6 {abi_mips_n32 abi_mips_n64 abi_mips_o32 abi_x86_32 abi_x86_64 abi_x86_x32 jpeg opengl static-libs}

     Installed versions:  1.900.1-r6(14:50:40 02.04.2014)(abi_x86_32 abi_x86_64 jpeg opengl -abi_mips_n32 -abi_mips_n64 -abi_mips_o32 -abi_x86_x32 -static-libs)
```

```
ABI_X86="64 32"
```

Ausnahmen davon hab ich nicht. 

Die Multilib-Installation hab ich bei mir zum Laufen bekommen. Bin dabei nach der Methode vorgegangen:

Alle 32bit-Anwendungen deinstallieren (wine, winetricks, Skype, Google Earth, ...). Ist vielleicht ganz nützlich aufzuschreiben, welche das waren. 

Deinstallation aller emul-linux-x86-*.

ABI_X86="64 32" in der make.conf setzen (siehe oben)

emerge -puDN world >> emerge.txt

Dann versuchst du die Pakete, die in der emerge.txt aufgelistet sind mit abi_x86_32, zu installieren und die Konflikte zu bereinigen. Die emul-linux-Libs lässt du da erst mal außen vor. Wenn nur noch die emul-Dinger übrig sind, installierst du die auch noch. 

Zusätzliche Settings, die ich noch hab:

```
media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3-r1
```

Die emul-linux-x86-soundlibs wollen Jack der Vollständigkeit halber mit installieren. Das Ding nur der Abhängigkeit wegen zu installieren, wollte ich nicht. Also gaukel ich den Emul-Libs vor, dass es installiert wäre. Ich glaub nicht, dass eine der o.g. 32bit-Anwendungen bei mir Jack braucht.

```
media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit

media-sound/pulseaudio
```

Nur um sicher zu gehen, dass die Dinger nicht irgendwie auf den Rechner gelangen. Mit Pulseaudio hab ich so in mehreren Versuchen meine schlechten Erfahrungen gesammelt und brauch das Teil auch nicht.

----------

## deranonyme

Irgend was scheint an meiner Config nicht zu stimmen. Ich habe in meiner make.conf

```
ABI_X86="64 32"
```

Wenn ich aber zum Beispiel in der package.use

```
>=media-libs/libcuefile-477-r1 abi_x86_32
```

eintrage, dann bringt eine emerge -p folgende Ausgabe

```
emerge -p libcuefile

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libcuefile-477-r1  ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Habe ich etwas falsch verstanden, oder sollte er dann nicht 

```
ABI_X86="(64) (32) (-x32)" 0 kB
```

anzeigen?

----------

## musv

 *deranonyme wrote:*   

> Habe ich etwas falsch verstanden

 

Ich würde ja sagen: "Ja, hast du" Aber richtig sicher bin ich mir da auch nicht. 

Ich denke einfach mal, dass "abi_x86_32" kein Use-Flag ist und somit auch in der package.use nichts bewirkt.

----------

## Christian99

doch, abi_x86_32 ist ein useflag und bewirkt etwas in package.use. und deswegen sollte eigentlich auch libcuefile das aktiviert haben. allerdings: die klammern (-32) heißen, das das hier usemasked ist aus irgendeinem grund (bei mir ist das flag ganz einfach aktiviert). kannst du bitte den output von emerge --info posten, deranonyme?

----------

## deranonyme

kein Problem, gerne. Und danke für die Hilfe bis hier her.

```
franks downloads # emerge --info

Portage 2.2.10 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.12.20-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.20-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_965_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8156424 total,   6646596 free

KiB Swap:    1951860 total,   1951860 free

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 01 Jun 2014 11:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.6, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

xwing

    location: /var/lib/layman/xwing

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

anyc-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/anyc

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 1

local-overlay

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 2

Installed sets: @system

ABI="amd64"

ABI_X86="64 32"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ACCEPT_RESTRICT="*"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"

APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="cxx unicode internal-glib python_targets_python3_3 python_targets_python2_7 multilib"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS_amd64="-m64"

CFLAGS_x32="-mx32"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x32="x86_64-pc-linux-gnux32"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* *.py[co] *$py.class */dropin.cache"

COLORFGBG="15;0"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /home/mythtv/ /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-N1kh0JDrMB,guid=82700d63cf36b691b503531f538cdc69"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DESKTOP_SESSION="default"

DISPLAY=":0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

DM_CONTROL="/var/run/xdmctl"

DVB_CARDS="cx23885"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --verbose"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FETCHCOMMAND="wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; eval \"declare -a ssh_opts=(\${3})\" ; exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${ssh_opts[@]}\" \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GCC_SPECS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/"

GPG_AGENT_INFO="/tmp/gpg-oQtqz5/S.gpg-agent:3261:1"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx"

GRUB_PLATFORMS=""

GSETTINGS_BACKEND="gconf"

GS_LIB="/home/frank/.fonts"

GTK2_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/frank/.gtkrc-2.0:/home/frank/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc-2.0"

GTK_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/frank/.gtkrc:/home/frank/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.23.2/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev wacom"

IUSE_IMPLICIT="prefix"

JAVAC="/home/frank/.gentoo/java-config-2/current-user-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/home/frank/.gentoo/java-config-2/current-user-vm"

JDK_HOME="/home/frank/.gentoo/java-config-2/current-user-vm"

KDE_FULL_SESSION="true"

KDE_MULTIHEAD="false"

KDE_SESSION_UID="1000"

KDE_SESSION_VERSION="4"

KERNEL="linux"

KONSOLE_DBUS_SERVICE=":1.39"

KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION="/Sessions/3"

KONSOLE_PROFILE_NAME="Shell"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LANGUAGE=""

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_COLLATE="C"

LC_MESSAGES="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x32="-m elf32_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_arm="lib"

LIBDIR_arm64="lib64"

LIBDIR_n32="lib32"

LIBDIR_n64="lib64"

LIBDIR_o32="lib"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_s390="lib32"

LIBDIR_s390x="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x32="libx32"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer"

LINGUAS="de"

LIRC_DEVICES="serial"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAIL="/var/mail/frank"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

MANPATH="/home/frank/.gentoo/java-config-2/current-user-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.23.2/man:/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man/"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage|udev|systemd|clang|python-exec)"

MULTIOSDIRS="../lib64:../lib32"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice"

OPENCL_PROFILE="nvidia"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc sparc64-freebsd ppc-openbsd x86-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd ppc64-linux x86-cygwin amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris m68k sh arm64 x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error info"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="Paket ${PACKAGE} auf Host ${HOST} installiert"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="mail save"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --digest-algo SHA256 --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_INTERNAL_CALLER="1"

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=""

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_REPOSITORIES="[DEFAULT]

main-repo = gentoo

[anyc-overlay]

location = /var/lib/layman/anyc

masters = gentoo

priority = 1

[gentoo]

location = /usr/portage

masters = 

priority = -1000

sync-type = rsync

sync-uri = rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

[local-overlay]

location = /usr/local/portage

masters = gentoo

priority = 2

[xwing]

location = /var/lib/layman/xwing

masters = gentoo

priority = 0

"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--timeout=500"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="1"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTAGE_XATTR_EXCLUDE="security.* system.nfs4_acl"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/xwing /var/lib/layman/anyc /usr/local/portage"

PORT_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find "${PORT_LOGDIR}" -type f ! -name "summary.log*" -mtime +7 -delete"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/klibc:/usr/lib64/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib64/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib64/libsoftokn3.so"

PROFILEHOME=""

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC IUSE_IMPLICIT KERNEL USERLAND USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND"

PWD="/home/frank/download/software/jdownloader/jdownloader/downloads"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3"

QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM="raster"

QT_PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins:/home/frank/.kde4/lib64/kde4/plugins/:/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/"

RESUMECOMMAND="wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.7.3:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/avr/gcc-bin/4.7.2"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBYOPT="-rauto_gem"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20"

SANE_BACKENDS="genesys epson plustek"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/franks:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/3391,unix/franks:/tmp/.ICE-unix/3391"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHELL_SESSION_ID="af80b5750c95400097eb25bada3399fd"

SHLVL="3"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

TERM="xterm"

UNINSTALL_IGNORE="/lib/modules/*"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 amr apng asf aspell audiofile berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo calendar cdda cddb cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus declarative divx dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode exif expoblending fam fax faxonly fbcondecor ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran gif gimp gimpprint git gnutls gphoto2 gpm gpssync gpu graphicsmagick gtk gtk2 hbci i8x0 iconv id3tag ieee1394 ipv6 java jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeprefix kdexdeltas kipi lame lcms ldap lensfun libnotify libsamplerate lm_sensors mad mjpeg mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mtp multilib multimedia ncurses nls nptl nsplugin nvidia opencore-amr opengl openmp openrc oscar pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline real realmedia redeyes reiserfs rss sasl scanner sdl semantic-desktop session sndfile socks5 sound spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg taglib tcpd theora tiff timidity truetype twolame udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l v4l2 vcd vdpau visualization vorbis webkit wma wmf wxwidgets x264 xanim xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xmltv xmp xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zip zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" DVB_CARDS="cx23885" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de" LIRC_DEVICES="serial" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" SANE_BACKENDS="genesys epson plustek" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ABI_MIPS ABI_PPC ABI_S390 ABI_X86 ALSA_CARDS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS CURL_SSL DRACUT_MODULES DVB_CARDS ELIBC ENLIGHTENMENT_MODULES FCDSL_CARDS FFTOOLS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MONKEYD_PLUGINS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL OFED_DRIVERS OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION OPENMPI_FABRICS OPENMPI_OFED_FEATURES OPENMPI_RM PHP_TARGETS PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET PYTHON_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND UWSGI_PLUGINS VIDEO_CARDS VOICEMAIL_STORAGE XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="ABI_MIPS ABI_PPC ABI_S390 CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED="ARCH"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH="alpha amd64 amd64-fbsd amd64-linux arm arm-linux arm64 hppa hppa-hpux ia64 ia64-hpux ia64-linux m68k m68k-mint mips ppc ppc64 ppc64-linux ppc-aix ppc-macos ppc-openbsd s390 sh sparc sparc64-freebsd sparc64-solaris sparc-fbsd sparc-solaris x64-freebsd x64-macos x64-openbsd x64-solaris x86 x86-cygwin x86-fbsd x86-freebsd x86-interix x86-linux x86-macos x86-netbsd x86-openbsd x86-solaris x86-winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC="AIX Cygwin Darwin DragonFly FreeBSD glibc HPUX Interix mintlib musl NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS uclibc Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL="AIX Cygwin Darwin FreeBSD freemint HPUX Interix linux NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND="BSD GNU"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:repo:env.d"

V4L_DVB_HG_REPO_URI="http://mercurial.intuxication.org/hg/s2-liplianin"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa"

WINDOWID="37748760"

WINDOWPATH="7"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauthGW2whr"

XCURSOR_THEME="Oxygen_White"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP="KDE"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE="6e463c6be54c8e5a3342275200000bea-1401740392.768299-2104481617"

XDM_MANAGED="method=classic"

XSESSION="KDE-4"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

----------

## Christian99

sorry, ich wollte eigentlich dein profil wissen. dachte das steht auch bei emerge --info mit drin. aber nicht. dann bitte "eselect profile show"

davon abgesehen ist mir noch was an deiner konfiguration aufgefallen: deine VIDEO_CARDS enthält drei einträge. MMn sollte "nvidia" ausreichen. die anderen dürften zwar nicht schaden, aber sind überflüssig.

und dein OPENGL profil sollte wohl eher auch auf nvidia gesetzt sein. ansonsten wirst du keine 3d beschleunigung unter X haben. das solltest du auf jeden fall ändern.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> sorry, ich wollte eigentlich dein profil wissen. dachte das steht auch bei emerge --info mit drin. aber nicht. dann bitte "eselect profile show"

 

Doch, auch das aktuell gesetzte Profil ist in der emerge --info mit gelistet (gleich in der ersten Zeile)

 *deranonyme wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Portage 2.2.10 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.12.20-gentoo x86_64) 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## Christian99

ach, ich bin blind.....

hm, aber das ist ok. das erklärt nicht wieso abi_x86_32 für libcuefile usemasked ist...

----------

## musv

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> deine VIDEO_CARDS enthält drei einträge. MMn sollte "nvidia" ausreichen.

 

VIDEO_CARDS ist dafür verantwortlich, welche Video-Treiber für den xorg-Server gebaut werden. Es ist nicht verkehrt, neben dem Nvidia- auch den Vesa- und Nouveau-Treiber als Fallback zu bauen, wenn es mal wieder Probleme mit Nvidia gibt. Hatte ich zumindest in den letzten Monaten immer.

----------

## Christian99

Ok, wenn man es so sieht, kann man auch ein paar mehr xorg video treiber haben. ich bin es nur gewöhnt, dass der nvidia treiber extrem zuverlässig war. Aber da waren in letzter zeit immer wieder problemmeldungen im Forum.

----------

